# prepareing the turkey for cooking



## killallturkeys (Apr 25, 2007)

i was just wondering how u guys prepare your turkey and maby try some of them out. :sniper:


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

what i do with mine is take my kabar knife, slice it open. then prep it up good, clean it out then do this...

1 10 to 15-pound wild turkey 
5 gallons peanut oil 
2 tablespoons Cajun seasoning ( i get mine at bass pro shops )
1 stick butter 
1 teaspoon garlic powder 
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper

Pour peanut oil into 10-gallon pot. Place pot on propane burner used for fish cooker and heat to 375 degrees. Dry turkey and tie two cotton strings around carcass for ease in lifting. Carefully submerge into hot oil and deep fry for 3 to 4 minutes per pound and until turkey floats to the top. Remove from oil and dust with Cajun seasoning. In a saucepan, melt butter with garlic and cayenne, brushing bird with mixture before serving.

serve with mashed taters, corn, and perhaps some bread for filler


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I take the breast meat and cut it into strips about an inch think.

Then I take the meat and soak it in milk about 2 hours or longer. Then I take shore lunch or fry magic and just fry them up. You can eat them as strips and dip them in sauce. Or make it into a sandwich.

Another thing is de-bone the meat and cut into 1" chunks. Use in stir fry or fajitas.

Chuck


----------



## killallturkeys (Apr 25, 2007)

tyvm for all ur help il have to try it :beer:


----------



## live_4_quack (Mar 1, 2007)

Here's a couple different ones.

Butterfly one breast halve. mix one block of cream cheese and a jar of jalepenos and spread inside the cavity you create with the butterfly. pin the breast back together and smoke for a couple hours or unitl done

or

1 tablespoon fresh ginger
1 tablespoon crushed red pepper
2 tablespoons soy sauce
1 tablespoon brown sugar
1 teaspoon sesame seeds

cut 1 breast halve into chunks. mix the ingredients above and marinate breast chunks overnite. skewer breast chunks and mix with fresh asaparagus and mushrooms or whatever you like on your shish k bobs. cook 10-15 minutes on med hot grill.

mix one cup mayonaise and 2 tablespoons horseradish use as dipping sauce for the k bobs when done.


----------

